# Cheap car



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Next week I'll stop working and I'll have earned about $1700. If it is possible to buy a decent car for that money that would be the first thing I'd buy. I'm just not very creative when it comes to cars. I know I want something fast and fun like a BMW 300-something. There are plenty of those here in Sweden from around 97 - 03 that have run >20000 km (=12427 miles) for about that price. 

Do you know about any cars that are similar or do you have any other recommendations? Or would it be worth saving for like a year and buy something cooler then?


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

Watch regular car reviews, very useful.

on youtube


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

You can find these:
Toyota celica








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/1783b92b-610a-7659-e053-e350040abfbf

Mitsubishi eclipse or galant








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/6b774927-c99b-2f6d-e053-e250040a5e53








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/54554d1d-4eb1-ec33-e053-e250040a694a

Nissan 300zx








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/1121ba28-4fb3-e869-e053-e250040aa612

Subaru impreza








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/559aaa30-e0c5-1263-e053-e350040aa513

Mazda 323F or rx8(rotary) or rx7(rotary) or mx5








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/3ff19f49-3202-4b17-b6fe-f42837e093ae








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/dfeedf2a-d06d-ee73-e053-e350040a91da








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/8c695e1b-ac1d-401f-e053-e250040a851e








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/31f0f336-88cd-180f-e053-e350040a191e

Honda CRX








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/ed28b131-8270-3537-e053-e350040adaa5

Ford mustang or cougar








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/dee16821-0954-4536-aa11-9f13c7503a5f








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/89647326-6af4-e66f-e053-e250040ac0c2

Peugeot 406 coupe 








https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/9153e719-221f-4c35-8cdf-17efc634d5bf


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Sky Blue said:


> Watch regular car reviews, very useful.
> 
> on youtube


RCR is basically useless for car buying advice beyond "get a civic or corolla", its true value is in its fusion of comedy and art (Dodge Avenger)



The red spirit said:


> ...


Completely ridiculous cars, for that sort of money a fuckin rotary is the equivalent of giving all your money away.

Look at sites like honestjohn, cars that won car of the year, what kind of cars are very common in the area (means theyre reliable and affordable), wikipedia, car listing sites etc etc. A good deal would also be buying from a friend, relative or aquaintance because they wont lie by omission or ask too much. Always have a mechanic or someone who knows things check the car over for you, even a 2 minute test drive would be invaluable. Make sure its been maintained properly and so on


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Wouldn't recommend getting a Euro brand car without warranty. That's asking for problems.

Get a Japanese car, or a more recent South Korean car (post-2008, if you can find one within your price range).

"Cool" means nothing when your car's a piece of shit. I had a brand new VW that caused me nothing but problems. Only later did I realise that their reputation is terrible. I now have a Kia and it's awesome; I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

BMW's are big money to keep up, get something you can afford to maintain. 98 and up vw's, anything from japan for the most part and entry level american cars like fords and chevrolets .Avoid premium brands. It's a first car, I would honestly recommend a Smart fortwo as the best first car TBH, cheap, reliable and they are easy to drive and if you hit something, the body panels are plastic and very forgiving .


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Shiiii, that post ITT talking about FC RX-7s and Z32s :laughing:

30 year old JDM sports cars are cheap to buy and brilliant to drive but unless you've got mad mechanical skills you'll soon run up massive maintenance bills. You don't want a rotary engine on a budget, them shits need to be completely rebuilt every 100,000km which is expensive even if you can do it yourself, let alone paying someone else to do it for you. That rules out any Mazda prefixed with 'R', such as RX-3, RX-7, and RX-8. And the piston engine sportscars also, in their late twenties and thirties, require a lot of maintenance.

The golden rule of buying a sportscar is if you can't afford to get two of them, don't buy it.

Given how slender your budget is I would recommend you save more money or set your sights lower. If you must get something immediately that is fast, fun, cheap and not going to fall apart on you since they're not yet 20 years old; then you want a Civic EK. They're N/A and have a fantastically responsive engine, are light weight and so they can hold their own through the corners despite the disadvantage of the FF drivetrain. EKs also sound really sexy, especially if you fita straight pipe exhaust to better express the engine's natural note. Although they don't come with VTEC unless you get the much more expensive EK Type-R. One of my boys has got an EK that he picked up for $800, it's a brutal car for the price.










Lovely little car, the EK. I've seen (admittedly worked) Type-Rs blow away (stock) Skyline GT-Rs.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

katemess said:


> Wouldn't recommend getting a Euro brand car without warranty. That's asking for problems.
> 
> Get a Japanese car, or a more recent South Korean car (post-2008, if you can find one within your price range).
> 
> "Cool" means nothing when your car's a piece of shit. I had a brand new VW that caused me nothing but problems. Only later did I realise that their reputation is terrible. I now have a Kia and it's awesome; I couldn't be happier with it.


Sadly "reputation" is something people are overly concerned about. People say a lot of things, people dont have a clue what theyre talking about, people create rumors and horror stories, _people let their feelings control themselves where that isnt optimal_, how is that a valid judgement of anything?

Euro cars are just fine as long as theyre cheap cars to begin with, so you can keep up with the intended cheap maintenance. Expensive cars have expensive car problems and expensive car maintenance, the origin of the car means nothing.

Im talking about near base model golfs, polos, passats etc.

Just had an idea - OP lives in the EU so a Citroen Berlingo (with rear seats and an interior) or equivalent is an excellent choice too, its basically a van based car and every tech company or plumber or electrician or tv guy drives one. They cant really be crappy cars considering how the 15-20 year old models are still about when all the drivers basically race them every day.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Skeletalz said:


> Sadly "reputation" is something people are overly concerned about. People say a lot of things, people dont have a clue what theyre talking about, people create rumors and horror stories, _people let their feelings control themselves where that isnt optimal_, how is that a valid judgement of anything?
> 
> Euro cars are just fine as long as theyre cheap cars to begin with, so you can keep up with the intended cheap maintenance. Expensive cars have expensive car problems and expensive car maintenance, the origin of the car means nothing.
> 
> ...


I wish I was more concerned about reputation, because it would've saved me a fuck ton of money.

Also, by "cool", I'm guessing the OP doesn't want to be driving around a small pedo van.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

katemess said:


> I wish I was more concerned about reputation, because it would've saved me a fuck ton of money.
> 
> Also, by "cool", I'm guessing the OP doesn't want to be driving around a small pedo van.


real fucking mature yo, if you want to belive old wives tales then definitely, go for it

if it turns out to be true then it mustve been true, right? theres really no other way to explain it amirite


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I ran a search for you. For $2999 you could get this 25 year old Toyota Soarer JZZ30. 










It employs the 1JZ-GTE, which is a 2500cc twin turbocharged piston engine, inline six cylinder layout, producing 210kW at 6200RPM. Nice! Now I'm not sure about the tuning potential of the 1JZ engine but if it's anything like its brother the 2JZ, then you could get massive power out of it through modifications. FR drivetrain too, so it'll be an absolute joy for you to drive it. And just look at the gorgeous styling, the aggressive lines... the Japanese during the 90s produced probably a dozen different sportscars that just ooze awesomeness. It looks fucking sick!

Anyway this car is very quick even when left stock and not hideously expensive. I've never owned a Soarer, but a neighbour's got one and as far as I can tell it's on the road fairly often and fairly consistently, so that's not indicative of there being frequent mechanical problems.

The point I'm trying to make is that why settle for shit with $1700 when you could wait another month or two and go in armed with $3000+, which is definitely enough money to get something properly quick?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Cataclysm said:


> Next week I'll stop working and I'll have earned about $1700. If it is possible to buy a decent car for that money that would be the first thing I'd buy. I'm just not very creative when it comes to cars. I know I want something fast and fun like a BMW 300-something. There are plenty of those here in Sweden from around 97 - 03 that have run >20000 km (=12427 miles) for about that price.
> 
> Do you know about any cars that are similar or do you have any other recommendations? Or would it be worth saving for like a year and buy something cooler then?


do you have craigs list?
tips when looking for used cars
if car has more then 75000 miles on it see if the head gasket/timing belt has been changed
ask for proof/ work order
look at engine to see if it has been steam cleaned, if it has then it indicates oil leaks and is a bad sign
if you have ''car fax'' in your area enter the vin # and check history of the car
pay close attention to the condition of the cars interior/exterior
this will show if the previous owners took care of the car
take a mechanic with you if possible to check the car over


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> The point I'm trying to make is that why settle for shit with $1700 when you could wait another month or two and go in armed with $3000+, which is definitely enough money to get something properly quick?


Keep in mind that insurance or gasoline isnt cheap in the EU.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> Keep in mind that insurance or gasoline isnt cheap in the EU.


Oh yeah, I totally forgot about that :laughing: over here there are 19 year olds that roll around in 500kW R33 GT-Rs and pay a mere $1100 annually for insurance... that's if they've got comprehensive, most of us young gearheads just settle for compulsory third party which is cheaper still.

I paid $1.12/litre yesterday for premium 98 RON fuel also, which should be much cheaper than what you get it for in Europe.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> do you have craigs list?
> tips when looking for used cars
> if car has more then 75000 miles on it see if the head gasket/timing belt has been changed
> ask for proof/ work order
> ...


Other basic tips:

- Used cars often get their odometers wound back, check for signs that don't match the odometer reading like wear on the shift knob, steering wheel, seat belts, etc.
- Check the car when it is clean, dirt hides a lot
- Don't use the soundsystem when going for a test drive, so that you can listen to how the engine sounds and also so that any rattles and squeaks from the suspension aren't masked
- Shut the engine and crank it again immediately after. Does it crank smoothly?
- Get on a motorway, punch it above 100km/h and then let go of the steering wheel *briefly*. Does it drive straight and true or does it veer off to the side?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Skeletalz said:


> Completely ridiculous cars, for that sort of money a fuckin rotary is the equivalent of giving all your money away.


Old or new, but rotary is going to suck your money, but they work they are beasts. With your logic OP can't get sporty coupe and should drive Ford Escort, because insurance is going to suck your money anyway. OP can find xr3i Escort for under 1000 euro, parts are very cheap, reliability is average, to me it's cute hatch, insurance shouldn't be hell.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Skeletalz said:


> RCR is basically useless for car buying advice beyond "get a civic or corolla", its true value is in its fusion of comedy and art (Dodge Avenger)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good base to start from. Thanks!


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> Sadly "reputation" is something people are overly concerned about. People say a lot of things, people dont have a clue what theyre talking about, people create rumors and horror stories, _people let their feelings control themselves where that isnt optimal_, how is that a valid judgement of anything?
> 
> Euro cars are just fine as long as theyre cheap cars to begin with, so you can keep up with the intended cheap maintenance. Expensive cars have expensive car problems and expensive car maintenance, the origin of the car means nothing.
> 
> ...


What does reputation even mean? Toyota is reliable and safe, Alfa Romeo isn't, Volkswagen is the Hitler Mobile; stupid stereotyping like that? It seems to me to be foolish to take any of that rubbish into consideration at all.

When I'm looking for a car I do my research thoroughly, based on factors like the engine (which involves looking at aspiration, layout, displacement, power output, torque output; and then using your head to figure out what results that will bring), drivetrain, gearbox, etc. How well they hold up over the years. How conducive are they to tuning. What kind of experience does the combination deliver. And so on. You can rule out so many cars that don't meet your standards and requirements from the comfort of your own home with nothing more than a list of cars to research about and an open wikipedia tab on your internet browser.

This sort of evidence based, data gathering approach is what you should use to determine the suitability of a particular model to your needs. Then when you're looking at the example of your chosen model that you want to get, that's when you need to go deeper still and examine its mechanical soundness and structural rigidity. 

Don't fall for the marketing ploys and the social reputation, that has nothing to do with how good a specific car is. I'm sure we've all noticed car ads on TV usually have fuck all to say about the things that actually matter that I listed in above paragraphs, and instead just show shit like what sort of lifestyle you'll lead if you buy our overpriced turd on wheels!











Unfortunately way too many people fall for this blatant psychological manipulation and don't exercise their faculties for critical thinking in making a sound, reasoned decision.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Old or new, but rotary is going to suck your money, but they work they are beasts. With your logic OP can't get sporty coupe and should drive Ford Escort, because insurance is going to suck your money anyway. OP can find xr3i Escort for under 1000 euro, parts are very cheap, reliability is average, to me it's cute hatch, insurance shouldn't be hell.


xr3i, an incredibly cool old classic, that hasnt been wrapped around a tree twice, under 1000 euros, where the fuck do I sign up for deals like that?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Skeletalz said:


> xr3i, an incredibly cool old classic, that hasnt been wrapped around a tree twice, under 1000 euros, where the fuck do I sign up for deals like that?


https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/9e725b24-cec7-9259-e053-e250040a02a5
https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/55e9700c-cf2e-40a2-888f-a87e95d1ac3a
https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/1c8b7518-ff86-6071-e053-e350040ac3f8
https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/42cfbf1e-f0e6-2a17-e053-e250040ab78e
https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/0b54aa25-70b6-a02d-e053-e250040a9f03
https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/d1980b2f-1844-0a31-e053-e350040a69b2
https://www.autoscout24.com/classified-detail/detail-page/144f592c-8b04-7a38-e053-e350040a7ee6


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Old or new, but rotary is going to suck your money, but they work they are beasts. With your logic OP can't get sporty coupe and should drive Ford Escort, because insurance is going to suck your money anyway. OP can find xr3i Escort for under 1000 euro, parts are very cheap, reliability is average, to me it's cute hatch, insurance shouldn't be hell.


I loved that FC RX-7 sitting on them phat Enkei RPF-1 rims that you posted! I love the FD RX-7s and usually stay away from FC and older RX-7s but I have to admit that one is really clean.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Shiiii, that post ITT talking about FC RX-7s and Z32s :laughing:
> 
> 30 year old JDM sports cars are cheap to buy and brilliant to drive but unless you've got mad mechanical skills you'll soon run up massive maintenance bills. You don't want a rotary engine on a budget, them shits need to be completely rebuilt every 100,000km which is expensive even if you can do it yourself, let alone paying someone else to do it for you. That rules out any Mazda prefixed with 'R', such as RX-3, RX-7, and RX-8. And the piston engine sportscars also, in their late twenties and thirties, require a lot of maintenance.
> 
> ...


I'll be on the lookout for one of those.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Skeletalz said:


> Sadly "reputation" is something people are overly concerned about. People say a lot of things, people dont have a clue what theyre talking about, people create rumors and horror stories, _people let their feelings control themselves where that isnt optimal_, how is that a valid judgement of anything?
> 
> Euro cars are just fine as long as theyre cheap cars to begin with, so you can keep up with the intended cheap maintenance. Expensive cars have expensive car problems and expensive car maintenance, the origin of the car means nothing.
> 
> ...


In terms of practiallity that would be kinda perfect honestly.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

We really need a dedicated car discussion thread/subforum roud:


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> I ran a search for you. For $2999 you could get this 25 year old Toyota Soarer JZZ30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to be all about german cars because my dad had an Opel and it was really comfy to drive but the more I look into japanese cars the more interested I become. Toyotas from the 90's are the coolest thing. I'll definitely have to test drive some of those.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> We really need a dedicated car discussion thread/subforum roud:


Fuck yeah! Also it's funny how discussion went from sport compacts to pedo vans.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

This thread became super helpful btw. So thanks for that.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Cataclysm said:


> I used to be all about german cars because my dad had an Opel and it was really comfy to drive but the more I look into japanese cars the more interested I become. Toyotas from the 90's are the coolest thing. I'll definitely have to test drive some of those.


All Japanese marques produced loads and loads of sportscars during the '90s. With Toyota, apart from the JZZ30 Soarer, you can also look at:

The mighty Supra, a tuner's dream that slays supercars for fun










MR2, an incredible cornering machine










Celica GT-4, the famous AWD rally car


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> All Japanese marques produced loads and loads of sportscars during the '90s. With Toyota, apart from the JZZ30 Soarer, you can also look at:
> 
> The mighty Supra, a tuner's dream that slays supercars for fun
> 
> ...


And now toyota, nissan and honda are your grandpa's car (except gt86 and civic type R).:sad:


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> And now toyota, nissan and honda are your grandpa's car (except gt86 and civic type R).:sad:


Toyota just threw everything over to Lexus, who built one outstanding supercar in recent times, the LFA. Nissan still produce the Z34, which is fabulous, and of course the legendary GT-R line has survived with the R35. Honda have been missing for a long time but they have built the new NSX for next year. Subaru and Mitsubishi look done and dusted with the Impreza WRX and Lancer Evolution's being discontinued.

But yeah it's a far cry from the '90s and early '00s. 

Toyota/Lexus: Supra, Soarer, MR2, Celica, SC430
Nissan: Skyline GT-R R32, R33 and R34; Silvia S13, S14 and S15; 180SX, and the 300ZX Z32
Honda: NSX Type-R, Civic Type-R, Integra Type-R, Prelude, CR-X
Mazda: RX-7 FD, MX-3, MX-5
Subaru: Impreza WRX STI coupe, Impreza WRX sedan
Mitsubishi: Lancer Evolution, FTO, 3000GT, GTO, Eclipse GT

You were so spoilt for choice! Even more so bearing in mind that each marque's flagship model came with at least 3 or 4 different generations *and* 3 or 4 variants within each generation (with aspiration and drivetrain) through the '90s.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

couple of more tips
stay away from turbo's
they do go around 100,000 miles and are extremely costly to replace
check front tires for uneven wear, this could lead to ball joint/tie rod replacement
with the car parked in neutral turn the steering wheel back and forth quickly
if it has excessive play then see above ball joint tie rod probs


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> We really need a dedicated car discussion thread/subforum roud:


I second that


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> couple of more tips
> stay away from turbo's
> they do go around 100,000 miles and are extremely costly to replace
> check front tires for uneven wear, this could lead to ball joint/tie rod replacement
> ...


Also listen for power steering pump whine when turning the wheel


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

@Tommy Vercetti The WRX isn't being discontinued. Demand in the states is at an all time high, and with the BRZ going the way of the dodo, sales will likely increase in the impreza line.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> @Tommy Vercetti The WRX isn't being discontinued. Demand in the states is at an all time high, and with the BRZ going the way of the dodo, sales will likely increase in the impreza line.


BRZ/Toyota 86 would be a fantastic car if it had power, if it had a turbocharger. With just a shade over 200hp/150kW they're underpowered and with natural aspiration hard to get extra power out of through tuning.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> BRZ/Toyota 86 would be a fantastic car if it had power, if it had a turbocharger. With just a shade over 200hp/150kW they're underpowered and with natural aspiration hard to get extra power out of through tuning.


I have a friend that works for subaru america at the corporate headquarters, he said that the company line was a turbo was not feasible with the limited space, but in actuality Toyota insisted on NA only because they didn't want the BRZ to outshine the Toyota variant. There are many turbo and supercharged BRZ's in employee hands.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

here's a stock photo of v'bob's car
same model/color
2.0 liter
6 speed stick, and i don't use the clutch
can smoke's dem in all 6
top end 130 mph
and still get 44 mpg
FUCK TOYOTA AND SUBARU
DEY IZ BORING AS HELL


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

90s honda accord with a 4 cylinder engine are bullet proof. Very tough cars, go forever. 

For the OP price range, if you can find one, buy it, drive it, then when you go to sell it they are still worth that price range.

2000 and newer Hyundai and Kia. Great value for the car. They do need a timing belt every 60,000 or 80,000 miles which costs 400 dollars if you shop around. Get the belt fixed as preventive maintenance - when tehy go bad they destroy the engine.

Either car if they haven't been thrashed, and have the timing belt done, will go 240,000 miles or more. 

Neither choice is sexy or cool, but they are RELIABLE.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> View attachment 566042
> 
> 
> FUCK TOYOTA AND SUBARU
> DEY IZ BORING AS HELL


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Toyota just threw everything over to Lexus, who built one outstanding supercar in recent times, the LFA. Nissan still produce the Z34, which is fabulous, and of course the legendary GT-R line has survived with the R35. Honda have been missing for a long time but they have built the new NSX for next year. Subaru and Mitsubishi look done and dusted with the Impreza WRX and Lancer Evolution's being discontinued.
> 
> But yeah it's a far cry from the '90s and early '00s.
> 
> ...


How you could forget Honda s2000. It has one of the best NA engines in the world.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> How you could forget Honda s2000. It has one of the best NA engines in the world.


they were cute. but hardly super car material.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> they were cute. but hardly super car material.


How ever said it was a super car? with the OP's budget, you aint getting a lambo


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> How you could forget Honda s2000. It has one of the best NA engines in the world.


Oh I'm sorry! I forgot! There's so many of them that you can't quite name them all :laughing: but I love S2000s!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> they were cute. but hardly super car material.


It was super cornering machine, good handling, good exterior, revy engine, lightweight, bucket seats. It's like mazda mx5 just much better than it. Also we aren't talking about supercars, we are talking about affordable sporty cars. I wouldn't dare call s2000 sporty, I would call it racecar.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> they were cute. but hardly super car material.


The Amuse S2300 GT1 Turbo comes with a seven speed gearbox, weighs 1120kg and outputs 617hp. It will destroy nine out of ten supercars! Yeah it's modified but all Powerhouse Amuse did is:

- swap the gearbox 
- install a turbocharger
- weight reduction
- enlarged displacement from 2.0 to 2.3

All that taken into account would still only cost a fraction of purchasing a Ferrari 458... but the results of it are just spectacular! It would thrash a Ferrari 458, you name it, whether it's a 400m drag race, on a circuit, or out on public roads. It weighs 125 kilos less, it has 54 more horses, and with the seven speed, its transmission is up to scratch with the 458.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> The Amuse S2300 GT1 Turbo comes with a seven speed gearbox, weighs 1120kg and outputs 617hp. It will destroy nine out of ten supercars! Yeah it's modified but all Powerhouse Amuse did is:
> 
> - swap the gearbox
> - install a turbocharger
> ...


With that in consideration, let me introduce you to the mallet pibul solstice










Under the hood is a 750 horsepower LS9 454 CID LS7 with 12.7:1 compression, with a Tremec T56 transmission. It weighs just 2,600 lbs, approximately 800 pounds lighter than the Corvette ZR-1, and features a unique adjustable coilover suspension, carbon-ceramic brakes, and gorgeous Mallett wheels. The body is lowered and widened, with a hood scoop big enough to swallow…. swallows.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> With that in consideration, let me introduce you to the mallet pibul solstice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does the base car cost prior to tuning?

The entire point of tuning is bang for your buck. Supercars are often really overpriced for what they're actually capable of doing. As we were discussing earlier in the thread, people pay for the reputation. They want to be seen driving a Ferrari because casuals think Ferraris are the fastest cars in the world. Enthusiasts however know that reputation has nothing to do with performance, and know that you can pick up a base car and build it to its full potential. You'll have on your hands something that is faster and better than a supercar at a much cheaper price. Bang for your buck!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> What does the base car cost prior to tuning?
> 
> The entire point of tuning is bang for your buck. Supercars are often really overpriced for what they're actually capable of doing. As we were discussing earlier in the thread, people pay for the reputation. They want to be seen driving a Ferrari because casuals think Ferraris are the fastest cars in the world. Enthusiasts however know that reputation has nothing to do with performance, and know that you can pick up a base car and build it to its full potential. You'll have on your hands something that is faster and better than a supercar at a much cheaper price. Bang for your buck!


That's why I hate Ferrari


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> What does the base car cost prior to tuning?
> 
> The entire point of tuning is bang for your buck. Supercars are often really overpriced for what they're actually capable of doing. As we were discussing earlier in the thread, people pay for the reputation. They want to be seen driving a Ferrari because casuals think Ferraris are the fastest cars in the world. Enthusiasts however know that reputation has nothing to do with performance, and know that you can pick up a base car and build it to its full potential. You'll have on your hands something that is faster and better than a supercar at a much cheaper price. Bang for your buck!


Base cars come in at around $5-10k USD
Used Mallett with base 400hp motor is around $20k USD
Full Blown Pitbul will run you $45k USD


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


>


LOL i use that same meme on craigs list:laughing:


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> Base cars come in at around $5-10k USD
> Used Mallett with base 400hp motor is around $20k USD
> Full Blown Pitbul will run you $45k USD


Fantastic! That's what I'm talking about, bang for your buck.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Cataclysm said:


> Next week I'll stop working and I'll have earned about $1700. If it is possible to buy a decent car for that money that would be the first thing I'd buy. I'm just not very creative when it comes to cars. I know I want something fast and fun like a BMW 300-something. There are plenty of those here in Sweden from around 97 - 03 that have run >20000 km (=12427 miles) for about that price.
> 
> Do you know about any cars that are similar or do you have any other recommendations? Or would it be worth saving for like a year and buy something cooler then?


Repairablevehicles.com Find a cheap *good *car with low damage (e.g., a busted window) (&) fix it yourself -- I did this for my 1st car; save up (&) then get a newer one.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Catwalk said:


> Repairablevehicles.com Find a cheap *good *car with low damage (e.g., a busted window) (&) fix it yourself -- I did this for my 1st car; save up (&) then get a newer one.


If you have really good mechanical skills you could buy cars that have engine problems very cheaply, fix them up and sell them on. Buying, spending a week fixing, and selling straight after is a really efficient way to make money.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> If you have really good mechanical skills you could buy cars that have engine problems very cheaply, fix them up and sell them on. Buying, spending a week fixing, and selling straight after is a really efficient way to make money.


Yep. I have a car from this site; I got for $8,000 or so and now selling for $44,000.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Smart cars are pretty cheap, especially if you look for a used one from a couple years back.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ironically i witnessed a toyota camry crash head on with a noise barrier along 290 in buffalo 2 years ago doing 70 mph and the sole occupant walked away unscathed, in shock but unscathed nonetheless 
safety is the biggest factor when looking at used vehicles
google is you friend


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I just remembered, many of these Japanese cars are RHD only, no LHD models were built. So @Cataclysm you ought to bear that in mind! You all drive left handed.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> I just remembered, many of these Japanese cars are RHD only, no LHD models were built. So @*Cataclysm* you ought to bear that in mind! You all drive left handed.


Yeah that's one of the biggest things to consider but it'll probably work. Here in Sweden we all drove on the right side of the road until the mid-50's but we still used LHD cars.

And also, easier parking.


----------

